# Just deer steaks



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

As another member pointed out on another forum, I haven't killed a deer or elk with my bow. However, I've helped some folks pack deer off the front so I have a few packages of deer steaks in my freezer. I've been eating that deer meat and some elk that Idiot with a Bow donated to me for about a month now and Duneman's post inspired me so I figured I'd take some pics (cell phone) last night and post them up.

Marinade is: 
1/4 cup olive oil but I'm broke so I just used veggie oil.
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 TBSP Mrs. Dash seasoning
1 TBSP black pepper

I don't have Mrs. Dash's seasoning so I just threw in meat tenderizer, paprika, and some hamburger seasoning.

Just coat the meat on both sides, or if you are in a hurry, like I was, you can just pour the marinade in a ziplock bag, throw the steaks in and make sure it sloshes all over all of the steaks. Let it sit for a minimum of 15 minutes and then it goes on the grill. I've let it sit for several hours before and didn't taste any flavor difference.

I let the grill get nice and hot, then put the steaks on for about three minutes first side, then flip em, pour the rest of the marinade over the top and cook them for another 2-4 minutes, depending on how well cooked you want em. Mine are usually still really pink in the middle (although not rare) when I pull em to serve. These were just butterflied backstraps. Anyway, here's the pics.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Love your tag line! 
That looks tasty, too.


----------

